# gasket paper material



## nfk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi
I`m about to make a few gaskets for my engine and i`m in doubt about what to use...
I know there is a special paper for it (melanite in spanish, no idea about the name in english!) but i`m having big troubles to find a supplier for it.
Is it ok to use any thick paper?
I need to build the head gaskets and the crankcase-cylinder gaskets.
I`m not worried about the head gasket since y made a small shoulder around the liner where the head fits, i saw that on a few bike engines and i though it was a good idea to include it on my design!
Most of those bike`s engines use a simple aluminum ring as gasket, but i think it`s overkill for a small glow engine.
What do you use for gaskets?

Thanks for any pointer!

Norberto


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 17, 2010)

you should be able to find gasket material at the local auto parts store or hardware store. or google Paper gasket material. http://store.colemans.com/cart/gasket-paper-3-x-3-p-890.html?currency=USD
i think somthing with a high rag content would be in order perhaps velum used by artists and draftmen. IIRc folks have torn the corner off a dollar bill . 
Tin


----------



## Nickle (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello,

A long time ago when I was into glow powered R/C aircraft, I was told that thick yellow envelope paper was a good readily available substitute for gaskets on glow engines. I used it on a couple of mine and it worked well.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Nickle


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 17, 2010)

Teflon film also works well and holds up to the heat. It also comes off easy even after long periods of time. It comes in many thickness so you can adjust your compression ratio.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#film-(made-with-teflon-ptfe)/=9b9mij


----------



## shred (Oct 17, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> you should be able to find gasket material at the local auto parts store or hardware store.


FWIW, the auto parts gasket in the store here is pretty horrible stuff as it's too thick and has embedded wire mesh. I'd avoid it for small engines.


----------



## nfk (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for you`r answers!
As Shred states, the paper i got from the auto parts shop is too tick and hard to cut, it`s about 0.75mm tick and you can easily see some aluminum strips in the mix.
I think a got the right paper anyway 
My son was drawing on some nice artistic paper, it`s 0.30mm tick and is very soft.
I will cut a few gaskets from it and let you know how it goes.

Thanks, 
Norberto


----------



## portlandron (Oct 17, 2010)

I have used brown paper bags, kind you get at a grocery store, soaked in oil after cutting with good results.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 17, 2010)

Auto parts paper gasket material is fine if properly chosen. Available in various thickness too. I've used it a lot. It's easy to cut with shears or razor knife. The v8 you see in my header has paper gaskets. I've never found a source for thin teflon although I've read it too works well.


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 18, 2010)

Kellogg's Corn Flakes boxes used to be good for full size engines ..... :big:

Vic.


----------



## nfk (Oct 19, 2010)

Corn flakes boxes are too thick for a model!
i`ve tried that! :

Seems the artistic paper is doing a nice job, i`ll post a few more pictures of the progress on the build thread.
We`ll see if it holds the heat and compression in a couple of weeks...

Cheers,
Norberto


----------

